# درس في هندسة الميكاترونكس



## khaled barca (5 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم

انا عضو جديد و ارغب بدخول الهندسة

و لفتتني هندسة الميكاترونكس 

لذلك اتمنى منك درس افتتاحي لها ، اي الدرس الذي يؤخذ في اول محاضرة لهذه الجامعة

لكي استفيد اكثر و ارى ان كانت مناسبة لي ام لا


----------



## khaled barca (7 أكتوبر 2010)

اين الردود يا مهندسيين ؟؟؟


----------

